# Considering ND's. What can I expect?



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 28, 2011)

I am considering buying a few ND's and would like to hear the good and bad from those of you who have solid experience with them. Personalities, differences from large dairy breeds as far as care, typical milk production, etc, etc.... Any info would be fantastic and I thank you all in advance for your help   Please don't hold back. I want the good, the bad and the ugly!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been researching different breeds of goats.  Can't wait until I can get my hands on one to learn to care and milk.  Donna Belle posted this website on another thread which talks about dairy goats.  I've ventured on it and it does have lots of information regarding dairy goats.  

This is what I copied from Dairy Goat Journal regarding Nubians.  You should venture on that website.  

Hope this helps. 

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/86/86-4/nigerian_dwarf_dairy_goats.html


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 29, 2011)

Ms. Research, Thank you for the great links! I have nubians myself and just love them to bits but have been thinking seriously about the Nigerians for some time.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 29, 2011)

In my opinion, Nigerian Dwarfs are great little milkers, so long as you get them from the right lines.  If you do start looking for animals to start your own Nigerian Dwarf herd, look for goats that have some of the most noted goats in their lineage(Goodwood Tom Thumb for example). Make sure you see the dam's and sire's dam's udders, in person is best, but not always possible, so pictures of the sire's dam are okay too.  If you can, look at pictures of as many of the dam's in the pedigree as possible... to get a good idea of their udders.

Their personalities will keep you laughing for years.  Occassionally there is a stubborn one, a wild/unsocialized one, or mean one... but if you are getting your goats from a good owner/breeder, they should be friendly, inquisitive, and a general barrel of laughs.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 30, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Their personalities will keep you laughing for years.  Occassionally there is a stubborn one, a wild/unsocialized one, or mean one... but if you are getting your goats from a good owner/breeder, they should be friendly, inquisitive, and a general barrel of laughs.


That sounds like what I was expecting. Thank you so much for the info. I am encouraged


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 30, 2011)

Nigerians pound for pound (of feed and milk) wipe the floor with the competition.  They give around half the milk of a standard @ 25% of the feed.  How can you beat that?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 30, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Nigerians pound for pound (of feed and milk) wipe the floor with the competition.  They give around half the milk of a standard @ 25% of the feed.  How can you beat that?


Agreed 

And the best pound for pound in the meat breed competition is the kiko... which will BULK from just browsing.   If only Nigerians were the same way with their milk production.  One can only dream.


----------



## Tapsmom (Oct 3, 2011)

I've only had my ND's for a few months.  We are so in love with them!  My 5 year old-unfortunately-thinks it's great fun to let Camilla "escape" from the pen in the basement at night.  Guess where she goes?  Straight up the stairs into our house-as fast as she can.  The goats are quite funny and quite affectionate.  
  A few nights back we had Fred and Camilla in the basement (our secured barn is not yet finished so they come inside at night and stay in a large dog crate).  Fred was locked in the crate and Camilla was in the dog "pen" surrounding the crate so they could each eat their grain without Fred eating it all.  The people were all upstairs.  Camilla was complaining-since we left her.  I commented to my husband that she seemed to be awfully loud.  We opened the basement door to find her ON THE LANDING!  She saw us, pushed our 80 pound dog out of the way, and raced up the stairs to us.  My coworker told me to hurry up and finish the barn because the goats think they are house pets lol.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 6, 2011)

Some lines of ND give around 1/2 the milk of  the large breeds but they are few and far between, they are getting better since ADGA allowed them in. Yes they eat less but if I am gonna milk a goat it will have to give me at least gallon per day with proof or more. I have had NDs and do love some of there personalities and they are a joy to look at especially a good one, I am not against owning them but for my farm they were a hassle. But if you find good ones... Little Tots Estates, Yellow Rose Farm, Doublegate, just to name a few GEorgia breeder's with phenomenal stock that also milk well.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 6, 2011)

Ravens Haven said:
			
		

> Some lines of ND give around 1/2 the milk of  the large breeds but they are few and far between, they are getting better since ADGA allowed them in.


Hmm...really?  Few and far between?  And they're better because ADGA let them in?  I just reregistered mine with ADGA (most, let's say 80% of my herd)_ this year_ - they are originally AGS stock...and most of my girls milk almost, if not exactly, half of what any standard I've ever owned has milked AND with higher butterfat.

I guess it's totally a matter of opinion as far as what breed you prefer.  We've had standards and NDs, and have decided to get out of the big girls (other than one who's retired and one my DD is too attached to for me to sell).  They just require too much feed.  I'd rather have to milk two NDs than one big girl and save some money on my feed bill.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree you need to shop around to find the NDs who will help you meet your goals.  I have a doe who milks 4 lbs per day!  And she's an easy keeper.  I've had first fresheners milk 1.5 lbs per day.  I'd expect these does to exceed this by a long shot in future freshenings or they won't stay.  You just have to shop around and be sure you're not buying pet quality NDs.  There are plenty of them available, but they aren't going to get you any closer to your goal and they'll leave a sour taste in your mouth about the breed.  

Have a well-thought out goal, go for quality, and know what you're getting.

For some folks the standards are a better fit.  But a well bred Nigerian can also be an asset.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok so I see more of ND's production since ADGA let them in. I have nothing to do with AGS, nothing wrong with them I just didn't even know they existed til a few years ago. So they may have been better before but since I can see records every year they are continuing to grow and be more productive. Don't get me wrong I loved those little does they just didn't fit in here with us being set up for standard breeds.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 11, 2011)

I think this will be on my to do list for next year  Sounds like they are very nice goats and I would enjoy them. 
Thanks to everyone for all of the sage advice!


----------

